# Question about finishes



## Ax-man (May 6, 2011)

My knowledge of finishing wood especially for outdoor use is limited so if anyone can answer a few questions I am all ears.

I finally followed through on a chainsaw project. Not exactly carving but made an outdoor sitting bench with a backrest. The bench is made out of an American Elm log . 

It has been a few weeks since I cut the pieces and now the completed bench is starting to fade and weather from being outside. 

Question #1. Do I need to sand it to get some of the color back to about when the pieces were first cut or can I just apply some finish and the color will come back if I don't delay much longer. I am striving to get that dark brown look of the heartwood like when the slabs were first cut. I really don't want to sand the bench as it will take out some of the chainsaw marks which gives it some kind of rustic look.

Question #2 How about sealer?? What are the best finishes to use ??? Outdoor poly?? Marine varnish?? I am not clueless about stains and varnishes for indoor projects but finishing outside wood projects is uncharted waters for me.


----------



## ctrees4$ (May 7, 2011)

You will need to sand if you want to bring out the "fresh" wood color.For outdoor carvings stay away from high gloss clear stains.Use anything that says oil penatrating.Boiled Linseed Oil works well for me.


----------



## Ax-man (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I was just thinking of that this morning because I have some and forgot I had it. I'll give it a try and see how it looks on some of the scrap pieces. Linseed Oil is probaly cheaper than some of those other finishes . I don't know because I haven't checked out any prices at the store


----------



## cowboyvet (May 7, 2011)

Use your saw to do the sanding if you want to keep the chainsaw marks. Put the bar on its side angled slightly so the chain on the top of the bar is all that is touching the wood. Move the saw towards the bottom of the bar dragging the top of the chain. This will sand the wood leaving the saw marks. 
As for finish, I use spar finish on my sculptures. Thin the first coat a little and put it on heavy letting it soak as much up as it will. Let dry and apply a couple more un-thinned coats. This is the best clear finish I've found so far for carvings. Some of the log home finishes work really well too but cost more and all I've found have some form of tint added.
The spar I use comes from Pittsburgh paints. It is made by Olympic and costs around $30 a gallon.


----------



## Ax-man (May 10, 2011)

I did some experimenting over the weekend with some new sanding attachments and applying the boiled linseed oil to some scrap pieces. I like the look. Cutting the linseed oil with mineral spirits in a 50/50 mix seems to bring the color of the wood out a little better, not much but just a little more intense. 

Cowboy, thanks for tip. I'll have to try it. Sounds very similar to planing to make a flat surface with a chainsaw. I had to sharpen my planing skills working on this bench. While I was in the hardware store I waws checking out different finishes. I saw what you were talking about and will probaly give that a try also.

I started sanding this bench tonight. I am finding out there is another learning curve to this carving and tree furniture making. I will be starting another thread on sanding equipment and attachments . That will be a little later.


----------

